# moving from one job to another



## perezio (Nov 9, 2007)

Hello There!
I'm in search of some advice/opinions/whatever else that'll help me out. I've been enjoying this site for a while now, and have finally joined. Anyway, I've been a cake decorator at a small bakery for almost a year now and I think it's time to move on. It's nice that I work five days a week, mostly eight hour days, sometimes 10, but I need a change, I'm just not sure how to go about it since I have only been decorating for one year. There are higher end cake shops I could apply at, but I think I would need more experience for those places. I think I'm starting to answer my own question here...or maybe just confusing myself more:crazy:


----------



## canadatogo (Mar 3, 2007)

Hiya.

My opinion: there's no harm in printing out a couple C.V.s (or resumes) and handing them out. The worst thing that will happen is someone will say 'no', and then you can ask them why.

I've had some luck in the past and been able to talk with pastry chefs, and I asked them exactly what they were looking for, and flat out if I had enough experience or what I had to do so that they would hire me.

Instead of looking to work somewhere else do you think you might just be able to bring something new to the shop where you're working already?

Good luck with whatever you decide to do!
(I don't know if this helped you any, but I hope so)
Andrea


----------



## breton beats (Feb 21, 2007)

There is nothing wrong about moving around. And most shops if they have an opening will expect you to need to grow, else why else would you be changing jobs. Applicants who put for their reason for leaving as "need more challenge" or "want to learn more" are valuable assets. You might have to step back in terms of responsibility but increase the level of quality.

Other than that why not look for a job other than decorating, get a baking job or on the line pastry work in order to round out your skills, and learn new tricks that you can bring back to another decorating position.


----------



## perezio (Nov 9, 2007)

Thank you so much for the input. I may step away from the cake decorating for a while and get a "real job," save up some money and get some benefits, then maybe return to cake decorating or do it on the side. But part of me wants to continue and grow with it. Still not sure.....argh!


----------

